# how comes im not loosing the weight?



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

if im dieting right and doing the cardio why am i not loosing weight!! im training 4 days a week aswell?? could someone explain preety please!!! :confused1:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't think you're dieting right if you're not losing weight tbh, post your stats mate, food, exercise habits etc


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

post up diet stats and training so we can better inform


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

jamiedilk said:


> if im dieting right and doing the cardio why am i not loosing weight!! im training 4 days a week aswell?? could someone explain preety please!!! :confused1:


1. Are you using the scales as your judge? Your body may be recomping (Losing fat and gaining muscle at the same time). The mirror is your judge, throw your scales away.

2. Are you under eating and screwing your metabolism.

3. Are nutrients being eaten at the right times?

Post you diet mate! we are not mind readers on here................


----------



## andzlea69 (Feb 14, 2009)

yeah diet and training infor would be good cheif !


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

is my diet looking ok?

7am 2 eggs ommlette or scrambled

8am protein shake and fish oils

10am chicken salad

1pm beef salad

4pm chicken and veg

6pm tri carb shake from my protein pre workout

8pm protein shake

im doin 30 mins of cardio every morning

im also doing a 4 day split in the gym

mon-cardio

tues-shoulders and tri's

weds-cardio

thurs-back lats and delts

fri-chest and biceps

sat-REST

sun-legs and abs

plus 30 mins of cardio after each session

:confused1:

am i doing anything wrong or could i improve what im doin


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

not enough carbs and/or fats, also quatities of protein from meals and shakes will help more


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

im trying to keep carbs down to a bare minimum! under 50 grams a day if possible is this right or wrong?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

How tall are you? Rough bf guesstimate? Agree with Smaj, not enough good fat by the look's of it and cardio every morning + after each work out? That is a sh*t load!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

im 5'9 and about 19% bodyfat the cardio side of it is just what everyone here had advised me to do? ill add some more fats to my diet then should i keep my carbs too a minimum like im doing or should i up them a bit! and what should i do about cardio? :confused1:


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

if your keeping carbs under 50g a day you need to up your good fats, so you will be doing a keto diet. In that case you need to work out your macros, so for around 200lbs 200g protein and 200g fat and try that for two weeks and adjust. This is only an example as we ddont know how much you weigh and how much protein your eating


----------



## andzlea69 (Feb 14, 2009)

well u need carbs mate when i usually cycle carbs , have u tried carb cycling ?


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

cardio seems fine but up it to 45 minutes as that keep your body metabolism running higher fro around 6 hrs( i think i read somewhere)


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

i forgot to say my diet changes regulary ie i change my 10am meal to tuna salad and i do eat fish in the evening for dinner i will up cardio sessions and add more good fats. i did try carb cycling but thro lack of knowledge i ended up having too many carbs if i keep it to under 75grams a day i know where i am. i will apply all of this and get back in two weeks and see how im progressing thanks for the info guys much appreciated!!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

andzlea69 said:


> well u need carbs mate when i usually cycle carbs , have u tried carb cycling ?


What???

Did you read that before posting, it doesn't make any sense.

You don't actually NEED carbs at all. For optimum performance in this sport then maybe they are good when timed. But I know some bodybuilders who go weeks without a single carb meal. Carbs are only energy, and in the absence of them, fats and protein can fill the void. Carbs are not essential to the human condition.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

:thumb :lol sorry was in a rush!! think all im going to do is up my cardio and keep my carbs to 75grams and under and ill try this for a few weeks and hopefully get some results!! and i have just thrown the scales away!!


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Keep us posted on progress mate.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

will do mate! hopefully i should see results


----------



## piggypink (Aug 22, 2010)

well. if you have to study then you DO NEED carbs  ) Last year I went on keto quite long and my work at school got screwed up, even after weeks. However, if you dont have to learn by heart psychology like I have to, you dont need it 

@jamiedilk : you may want to re-adjust calories, or protein/fat ratio, more fish oils or may be even change your work out time. For optimum results, dont eat carbs from 4pm onwards. For your workout routine, you may want to change your workout. I think you are doing too much cardio.three times 30-min after weight training is enough. you may also want to try high-intensity interval training (HIIT). I tried it, and it was the fastest way to blast fat.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

piggypink said:


> *well. if you have to study then you DO NEED carbs *  *)* Last year I went on keto quite long and my work at school got screwed up, even after weeks. However, if you dont have to learn by heart psychology like I have to, you dont need it
> 
> @jamiedilk : you may want to re-adjust calories, or protein/fat ratio, more fish oils or may be even change your work out time. For optimum results, dont eat carbs from 4pm onwards. For your workout routine, you may want to change your workout. I think you are doing too much cardio.three times 30-min after weight training is enough. you may also want to try high-intensity interval training (HIIT). I tried it, and it was the fastest way to blast fat.


I function better mentally when on Keto style dieting, but I do refeed once a week. I am about to embark on a 3 week straight keto phase, see how that goes.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

bigjoe have u ever tried those keto sticks??

i will agree i seem to focus better on very low carb diet with one re feed like u said think it gives me some sort of structure to my diet!!

ill give a 2 week update for the next 8 weeks!! good luck


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

jamiedilk said:


> bigjoe have u ever tried those keto sticks??
> 
> i will agree i seem to focus better on very low carb diet with one re feed like u said think it gives me some sort of structure to my diet!!
> 
> ill give a 2 week update for the next 8 weeks!! good luck


Ketostix, waste of time IMO. Most bodybuilders don't reach true ketosis because usually our protein intake is too high, and the glucose required by the brain etc often comes from gluconeogenesis. It takes a lot of balls to drop protein so low you reach a good deep ketosis. Also, I find I burn more fat when showing nothing on the ketostick. :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Ketostix, waste of time IMO. Most bodybuilders don't reach true ketosis because usually our protein intake is too high, and the glucose required by the brain etc often comes from gluconeogenesis. It takes a lot of balls to drop protein so low you reach a good deep ketosis. Also, I find I burn more fat when showing nothing on the ketostick. :confused1: :confused1:


Not quite true......you will hit great ketosis when protein high fats high and 0 carbs........ketostix do work especially when you do test first thing in the morning.... I used a ketodiet to prep for the Leamington & British Champs last year and maintained CONSTANT ketosis throughout, its not a keto diet unless you do....


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Lou said:


> Not quite true......you will hit great ketosis when protein high fats high and 0 carbs........ketostix do work especially when you do test first thing in the morning.... I used a ketodiet to prep for the Leamington & British Champs last year and maintained CONSTANT ketosis throughout, its not a keto diet unless you do....


Must be me then. 2009 show prep and 2010 show prep I was doing Keto style, with carbs usually below 10g per day, protein 180-200g and fats 150g, and I never hit ketosis according to the silly stix. The only way I could get a purple was to cheat and eat coconut oil.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Must be me then. 2009 show prep and 2010 show prep I was doing Keto style, with carbs usually below 10g per day, protein 180-200g and fats 150g, and I never hit ketosis according to the silly stix. The only way I could get a purple was to cheat and eat coconut oil.


Nothing wrong with coconut oil....you don't have to go deep purple to be in ketosis just the light 'red' will do....  but carbs do have to be 0


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Lou said:


> Nothing wrong with coconut oil....you don't have to go deep purple to be in ketosis just the light 'red' will do....  but carbs do have to be 0


I don't even get trace most of the time. But I don't really care tbh, if the mirror shows a reduction in BF and very minimal or no loss of muscle mass I'm happy. I think too often people get too hung up on the old ketostix, and the state of ketosis. It's just a means to an end, and if the end is achieved, then does the journey matter too much?

How do you go totally zero carb. I never eat carbs on keto, only incidental ones that are in protein shakes, nuts, some oils, even eggs have a small amount in. I'm usually below 15g, most of the time < 10, but NEVER zero.

Quite novel this, me taking keto advice, as many know me on here has the Keto dude. LOL


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

thats what i wondered about zero carbs?? i thought there was carbs in everything!!

bigjoe any chance u could let me sort of know what ur eating diet wise for 15grams of carbs and under!!!!

also lou could u give me a diet with zero carbs i would be grateful!!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

jamiedilk said:


> thats what i wondered about zero carbs?? i thought there was carbs in everything!!
> 
> bigjoe any chance u could let me sort of know what ur eating diet wise for 15grams of carbs and under!!!!
> 
> also lou could u give me a diet with zero carbs i would be grateful!!


Do a search for my nick B|GJOE and you'll find some of my old journals, that will be full of diets stuff i've done.


----------

